# Hanging Bloody Upper Torso Illusion



## diyhaunter (Sep 18, 2014)

Here is a video about a project we did last year that was a pretty good shock factor to some of our visitors. I remember getting the idea from a photo that was floating around the internet (maybe Pinterest) last year.

I would love to hear your thoughts & comments about this.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pretty wild, especially if the actor moved or spoke while hanging there

Glad to see you made a point of emphasizing the importance of safety. A hanging illusion can go terribly wrong if precautions aren't taken.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Fairly simple, but very effective scare.
And yes, safety first.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

great effect, and video to explain it.

you could add severed legs for variation or up the ante next year.
have a full body until the scare and the legs fall away/pivot sideways/etc.
you could even have a second actor control the feet/kick the legs or something.


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

That's awesome! The look is amazing, and the simplicity is astounding!


----------



## dead end (Jul 1, 2009)

he i really like that idea!!!!!!
i subscribed to y on youtube 
looking forward to watching some more videos


----------

